# What model Husky or Stihl would be appropriate for my needs?



## Treacherous (Aug 25, 2012)

I apologize if I should have latched onto another thread. It seems there quite a few on chainsaws.  I currently have basic 16" Craftsman for cutting some small stuff.  I have used my dad's 30-40 year old Stihl 041 but it seems a little overkill for my needs with it's 26 or 28 inch bar (IIRC).

Here are my needs:

• 2-3 Cords of logs cut a year. Mostly Douglas Fir.  Logs range in size from about 12-24 inches.  Usually have truck drop them off on my property. Dad has previously helped me cut this up but is getting up there in years and I need to take this on myself.
• The only falling I will do is a tree or so every few years that may have died on my property.  Even most of these are less than 20 inches
• I am in decent shape and have good stamina so weight of saw isn't too big of a deal for me.
• Lifetime saw, resale value doesn't matter, and unit was designed with easier maintenance in mind
• A little extra safety gear on saw would probably benefit me since I really only use a chainsaw a few times a year

Price aside which saw would you recommend?.  I'm open to other brands if you think they are up to it. I'll pay more if it will last the long haul for my intermittent use.  Of course I don't really need an overkill saw as well.

Should I be going with an 18 or 20 inch bar?

[Stihl MS 261]
http://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/professional-saws/ms261/

[Stihl MS 261 C-Q]
http://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/professional-saws/ms261cq/

[Stihl 271]
http://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/farm-and-ranch-saws/ms271/

[Stihl 291]
http://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/farm-and-ranch-saws/ms291/

[Stihl 291 C-BEQ]
http://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/farm-and-ranch-saws/ms291cbeq/

[Husqvarna 550XP Triobrake]
http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/professional-chainsaws/550-xp-triobrake/

[Husqvarna 562XP]
http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/professional-chainsaws/562-xp/

Thanks!


----------



## nate379 (Aug 25, 2012)

You don't have it listed but the MS290 is a great saw for the cost and it'd be perfect for your use.


----------



## Treacherous (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks! I will definitely check that out as well. It does seem to offer a lot for the price.

[Stihl 290]
http://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/farm-and-ranch-saws/ms290/


----------



## lukem (Aug 25, 2012)

261 would be great, but 290 would serve you well for less $$$.


----------



## mywaynow (Aug 25, 2012)

Under 24 inch trees I would be at the 346xp Husky with an 18" bar..  Love my 359, but I bought that to hold the 24 inch bar when I need it.  That is not to often, but the 359 has the right oiler for that length bar.  Bought mine on line out of Co I think.  Alamia was the seller.  Good pricing.  Not going to be there for service for me but I have a guy if I need one.


----------



## jeepmedic (Aug 25, 2012)

nate379 said:


> You don't have it listed but the MS290 is a great saw for the cost and it'd be perfect for your use.


 
I cut over 20 cords with my 290 last year and it is an AWESOME saw. I run an 18" bar and it does great on about every size tree you have listed. The 290 is by far a great reliable saw. Starts easy, easy to maintain, and is reasonably priced.

I would recommend buying from a good saw dealer too. That relationship will help you in the long run with questions and service


----------



## Treacherous (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I really appreciate it all. The wife says I need a new chainsaw so I want to make sure I get a good one.

EDIT:  I think she is tired hearing me yell at the Craftsmen.  ... it's fairly cold blooded.  I haven't gotten around to see if I can tweak the carb any.


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 25, 2012)

Treacherous said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I really appreciate it all. The wife says I need a new chainsaw so I want to make sure I get a good one.
> 
> EDIT: I think she is tired hearing me yell at the Craftsmen.  ... it's fairly cold blooded. I haven't gotten around to see if I can tweak the carb any.


 
261 Will probably outcut the 290 in the stuff you're working with. Lighter, better rpm, pro saw, If you don't mind dropping the extra cash you wont regret the 260. A C


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 25, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> 261 Will probably outcut the 290 in the stuff you're working with. Lighter, better rpm, pro saw, If you don't mind dropping the extra cash you wont regret the 260. A C



I agree... The benefits of a Pro saw are well worth it. 

If your looking for a Lifetime saw, then Pro is the way to go.

If your looking at the 562XP, then have you looked into the Stihl MS-362? That would be another to add to the list.

Going from a 290 to 562XP.is a large chunck of change (Two 290's almost). Do you have a budget? ?


----------



## Treacherous (Aug 25, 2012)

I'd like to probably stay under $750




DexterDay said:


> I agree... The benefits of a Pro saw are well worth it.
> 
> If your looking for a Lifetime saw, then Pro is the way to go.
> 
> ...


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 26, 2012)

If a lot of your logs are on the larger side, I'd be happier with a ~60cc saw running regular 3/8 pitch chain on a 20" bar (optional 24/28 bar).  The top saws in this class are the Husqvarna 562XP and Stihl MS-362.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 26, 2012)

My vote
[Husqvarna 562XP]
http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/professional-chainsaws/562-xp/

Even looks cool & fast


----------



## ScotO (Aug 26, 2012)

look around for a newer used saw. The ms261, the mS360 or 361, all good saws, can be found relatively inexpensive if you look around. I just bought a used Husqvarna 372XP for 400 bucks and that baby is a little animal! Pulls a 28" bar like nobody's business. So, don't cut yourself short. Look around on Craigslist and your local classifieds too. I watched a nice Stihl MS460 Magnum go for $334.00 on ebay yesterday !! I almost couldn't believe my eyes, it happens sometimes. If I had the money I would have been bidding on that bad boy, but my living room project is getting the attention right now, so the deals will have to wait....


----------



## mywaynow (Aug 26, 2012)

I had seen that 460 a couple hours before it ended.   Forgot to put it on the watch list and did not seet the final cost.  Thanks for updating me.  There is also a 650 that is 10 miles away and going off soon.  Interested to see that one go.  He had that on CL for 800.

The 346xp can be had in hand for 499 with the 18 bar.  That would leave room fro the $60 tough box and a few chains.  I have read a lot of great reviews on that saw.  So far I am completely satisfied with my Husky.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 26, 2012)

As much as I like what Stihl did with the MS291, I think they're off their rocker price wise, especially the CBEQ version. Nearly $800 for a mid-range saw under 60cc/4 HP? Hey Stihl, Really?! 

The MS290 is ancient technology, although proven. Running a 16" bar, it's a good saw for folks who rarely get into 20"+ wood and _are not in a hurry._  The MS290 is like a 1/2 ton V6 pickup truck, reliable, got nothing to prove, and will almost always get the job done. About as exciting as watching paint dry too.  If your gaol was to buy the biggest saw you could for the least amount of money, then I'd recommend the MS290. But you said you might be interested in the "one and done" approach so here we go....

I noticed you included a couple saws that have the rear-handle chainbrake option. I've run this option before and while I like it, it's only found on saws with a hefty price bump over the "base" model. You can train yourself to set the brake manually after you finish each cut in the first 5 minutes with _any _saw. I would put the extra cash spent on a feature like this into PPE for your body like a set of chaps or a forestry helmet.

Honestly, if you want to buy one machine, the MS362 should be getting the majority of your attention. $700 wearing a 20" Bar. Tell the dealer you want a case and a extra chain included then see if he will discount the hell outta a pair of chaps since you are buying a new top-of-the-line saw. Should get you near you're budget of $750 before tax.

The 562XP is also a great machine and arguably the best looking saw out there (will make the neighbors jealous.....) and would be a great choice as well, but expect to pay an extra $50 for the Husqvarna.

Either one of the above machines will pull 24" bars just fine should you need to and will more than be able to stick with you should your cutting needs expand beyond 2-3 cord a year.


----------



## basod (Aug 26, 2012)

Get a 20" roller nose for your dad's 041 and a few chains for around $100.
Then convince him it's time to "retire" from woodcutting.
If you're pretty much just dealing with logs this is a great bucking setup.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 26, 2012)

basod said:


> Get a 20" roller nose for your dad's 041 and a few chains for around $100.
> Then convince him it's time to "retire" from woodcutting.
> If you're pretty much just dealing with logs this is a great bucking setup.


 
Would be a very inexpensive way to go but the OP did express plenty of intrest in the safety features found on more modern machinery.... Most 041's I've seen lack a chainbrake of any kind. If the 41 did indeed have a brake, then this would be a very viable option. 'Course getiin' dear ol' Dad to part with his 30+ year old saw might be tougher than you think.


----------



## basod (Aug 26, 2012)

Agreed it doesn't a have  a brake if non-AV.  But we're talking bucking logs here - I'm assuming in an open space, how often does anyone engage their brake when doing this?

Mine doesn't have one so I vote never


----------



## Treacherous (Aug 26, 2012)

I really appreciate all the feedback. This is good info. It will be a few more years before dad is willing to set his saw down. That old 041 has been one solid saw for him. It looks like it has been through a war but it still keeps going.

EDIT:  I'd say about 25% of the logs are in the 18-24 inch range.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 26, 2012)

I still to this day run a 1970's Stihl 041AV Super all the time........its still my favorite saw in the stable!

They just don't build them like that anymore.....


----------



## Treacherous (Aug 26, 2012)

I think my dad's is an AV model as well.  I was talking to him this morning and he thinks he might have actually picked it up in the late 60's.  Not sure how far back that model goes back though.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 26, 2012)

*Gasp!* Scotty, is that, no it can't be.... _green_ label chain??!! 

Love the handle bar AV on that puppy!


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 26, 2012)

Treacherous said:


> I really appreciate all the feedback. This is good info. It will be a few more years before dad is willing to set his saw down. That old 041 has been one solid saw for him. It looks like it has been through a war but it still keeps going.
> 
> EDIT: I'd say about 25% of the logs are in the 18-24 inch range.


 
If your budget is $750 and you cut wood here in God's country, skip all the little ticklers and go straight to a MS362 or 357XP with a 24" bar.  There is nothing in this state you can't handily get through with a 60cc saw and a 24" bar.   I cut for the better part of 8 years with a 290 - it's a great saw but it'll make you earn it on the bigger logs (which you WILL find).


----------



## nate379 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a 290 and a 460, both on 18" bars. Sure the 460 can pull through the wood quicker being it's a bigger saw, but the 290 isn't a slouch either. A tank of fuel in either saw nets me enough wood to be running the splitter for several hours.

For a person that just cuts 2-3 cords a year the power and price point of the 290 makes it a great choice.





MasterMech said:


> The MS290 is ancient technology, although proven. Running a 16" bar, it's a good saw for folks who rarely get into 20"+ wood and _are not in a hurry._  The MS290 is like a 1/2 ton V6 pickup truck, reliable, got nothing to prove, and will almost always get the job done. About as exciting as watching paint dry too.  If your gaol was to buy the biggest saw you could for the least amount of money, then I'd recommend the MS290. But you said you might be interested in the "one and done" approach so here we go....


----------



## Treacherous (Aug 26, 2012)

Is there much need to tweak any of these saws for elevations 4000 feet and below?  

I notice some of the Huskies have this Autotune feature that kind a looks like the old electronic feedback carbs from early 80's pre-EFI cars and thus these aren't really tune-able simply with jet screws.  I'd rather I not have to mess with that stuff if I don't have too.  I half expect it on the cheaper stuff on the market.

Are the anti-vibration features of both Stihl and Husky about the same?  When I look around at people talking about them it looks like Ford/Chevy debate at times.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 26, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> *Gasp!* Scotty, is that, no it can't be.... _green_ label chain??!!


 Yep, I have a whole rack of 'em.  I use them for "iffy" trees, like the black walnut I did that day.  It was a yard bird, and I hate smoking a good chain on a yard bird.......


----------



## ScotO (Aug 26, 2012)

Treacherous said:


> I think my dad's is an AV model as well. I was talking to him this morning and he thinks he might have actually picked it up in the late 60's. Not sure how far back that model goes back though.


 They started making the AV model around 1968 if my memory serves me correctly.  The 'Super' didn't come out till around '77.  I have three of them.  My favorite saw of all time.  With the ported muffler on it, there's nothing that sounds as sweet as that torquey saw.  I saw one that Mastermind (member over on AS forum) did a Woods port and squish band removal on.....that saw is an animal!


----------



## Thistle (Aug 26, 2012)

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...cf7d40759681b4bf88256c1c0016a801?OpenDocument  041AV


http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...5a0c2feeba92ec1088256ba20048d67c?OpenDocument   041AVE Super


----------



## computeruser (Aug 26, 2012)

nate379 said:


> For a person that just cuts 2-3 cords a year the power and price point of the 290 makes it a great choice.


 
Best advice so far in this thread.  Unless you're hell-bent on buying a big, new, expensive saw, I'd get the 290/291 with an 18" bar and some real chain, and call it a day.  Spruce up the 041, too, and keep that around for when the mood strikes.  Consider running 3/8" chain on the 290/291 so you can share bars/chains with the 041, also.


----------



## Backroads (Aug 27, 2012)

Any of the ones you mentioned that start with ST and end with IHL will get your job done. It's just the matter of how much $ you want to spend. They make and sell a TON of 290s for a reason. Unless you have saw envy it shouldn't do you wrong for what you plan to do with it.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 27, 2012)

Treacherous said:


> *Is there much need to tweak any of these saws for elevations 4000 feet and below?*
> 
> I notice some of the Huskies have this Autotune feature that kind a looks like the old electronic feedback carbs from early 80's pre-EFI cars and thus these aren't really tune-able simply with jet screws. I'd rather I not have to mess with that stuff if I don't have too. I half expect it on the cheaper stuff on the market.
> 
> Are the anti-vibration features of both Stihl and Husky about the same? When I look around at people talking about them it looks like Ford/Chevy debate at times.


 
Where in WA are you?


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 27, 2012)

basod said:


> Agreed it doesn't a have a brake if non-AV. But we're talking bucking logs here - I'm assuming in an open space, how often does anyone engage their brake when doing this?
> 
> Mine doesn't have one so I vote never


 
I do like the inertia chain brake engagement on modern saws.  The strongest kickback I ever experienced was cutting on a stack of logs.  I thought the bar tip was clear, but I didn't see part of a log behind the one I had been cutting.  The inertia chain brake engaged as expected--and I then pulled a fresh pair of shorts out my truck's glove compartment.


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 27, 2012)

I know the used marked can be inconsistent, but I'd look for a decent 361 before a buying 290.  It will more competently handle 20" and can handle 24" okay (especially in softwoods).  It has much better fuel economy, better power, a better stumper (more low end torque), and much better antivibration.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 27, 2012)

TreePointer said:


> I know the used marked can be inconsistent, but I'd look for a decent 361 before a buying 290. It will more competently handle 20"* and can handle 24" okay* (especially in softwoods). It has much better fuel economy, better power, a better stumper (more low end torque), and much better antivibration.


 
It'll run the sh_t out of a 24" bar.  No one, and I mean no one runs 036/360/361/362 with a 20" bar in this state.


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 27, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:


> It'll run the sh_t out of a 24" bar. No one, and I mean no one runs 036/360/361/362 with a 20" bar in this state.


 
I was waiting for that comment.  It certainly is a regional thing.  Over here, you almost always see a 20" bar on them.  When cutting almost exclusively eastern hardwoods, 20" is the comfort zone here.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Aug 27, 2012)

Start out with something small . . .


----------



## ScotO (Aug 27, 2012)

Treacherous said:


> I notice some of the Huskies have this *Autotune feature* that kind a looks like the old electronic feedback carbs from early 80's pre-EFI cars and thus these aren't really tune-able simply with jet screws. I'd rather I not have to mess with that stuff if I don't have too. I half expect it on the cheaper stuff on the market.


Junk......get a saw with a tune-able carburetor.....


----------



## Normande (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm echo fan but that's because I've had great dealers for them, the dealer makes the saw, I'm not the biggest Stilh fans but then I starting to think the ones I've worked with where poorly maintained. Dad's old Mac 10-10 ran circles around my uncle's 290 and everyone said it shouldn't have. My friend has a husky 372xp I think, it's a big 70 cc beast I really liked that saw, but he's has had it back to the pro shop for tune ups. So pick a good dealer the saw will then be right.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 27, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Junk......get a saw with a tune-able carburetor.....


 

Yup,preferably an older one that's built like a brick chithouse. That autotune is what's keeping me away from a new Husky 562XP.Well that & barely having 3 spare nickles to rub together right now....lol


----------



## Treacherous (Aug 27, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Where in WA are you?


 
Home on west side up north of Everett but have natural gas there.  The cabin with the wood stove is above Lake Cle Elum..


----------



## Treacherous (Aug 27, 2012)

My boss has been selling off some of his dad's things now that he lives with him due to current health conditions. He mentioned to me today that he has a low hour Stihl with a 22 inch bar for sale. No idea what model or if bar length is accurate but am going to look at it for sure. I definitely need to see what it is since his dad typically purchased quality items. The last one was a $3K low mileage track drive Honda snowblower (HS1332) that he let go for $250. My jaw dropped.. it was only 3 years old and maybe 20 hours.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 27, 2012)

Treacherous said:


> Home on west side up north of Everett but have natural gas there. The cabin with the wood stove is above Lake Cle Elum..


 
Where are you cutting, Snoho or Kittitas? If you're doing most of your cutting in Kittitas I'd go with the 290.  If your doing most or even some of your cutting in Snoho I'd pony up for the 362 or 357XP.


----------



## Treacherous (Aug 27, 2012)

Kittitas



Bigg_Redd said:


> Where are you cutting, Snoho or Kittitas? If you're doing most of your cutting in Kittitas I'd go with the 290. If your doing most or even some of your cutting in Snoho I'd pony up for the 362 or 357XP.


----------



## blacktail (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd go with a 290. In fact, I did. We're not cutting hardwoods around here.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 28, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Junk......get a saw with a tune-able carburetor.....


 
Don't knock it 'till you try it.... 

Reports from the field are pretty positive for M-Tronic and AutoTune machines.  My next new saw stands a damn good chance of being M-Tronic equipped.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 28, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Don't knock it 'till you try it....
> 
> Reports from the field are pretty positive for M-Tronic and AutoTune machines.  My next new saw stands a damn good chance of being M-Tronic equipped.


no thanks........I want the tune-ability "at my control".  I'll stick with the old skool stuff.


----------



## Beer Belly (Aug 28, 2012)

I've probably got the same Craftsman saw.....36cc....16 inch bar. Mine is about 7 years old and still cuts pretty good.....do about 5 cord a year. I dropped off my splitter for warranty work, and finally got the wife to consider a upgrade saw. She is okay with the $$$ for the Stihl 290.....dealer recommended the 361, but it's over my budget, so it looks like when I pick up the splitter, I'm also walkin' out with the 290....I hope.....she said "You gotta sell your old one first", I think I've got her convinced having 2 saws is the way to go, plus, what would I get for a good running 7 year old craftsman saw...not much


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 28, 2012)

blacktail said:


> I'd go with a 290. In fact, I did. We're not cutting hardwoods around here.


 

Don't believe the east-coast hype.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 28, 2012)

Treacherous said:


> • I am in decent shape and have good stamina so weight of saw isn't too big of a deal for me.


 
Stihl 880 Magnum. If you can handle the weight, you might as well have some fun while you're cutting. 

I recall another thread last week, where someone mentioned the 290 having one of the poorest power to weight ratios on the market.  Untrue?


----------



## smokinj (Aug 28, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Don't believe the east-coast hype.


 
Oh wow big redd: You aint seen nothing to your down on a muffin and a 290 west coast style. Put the 20 inch bar and the FULL SKIPPER ON! And your ready for some red oak!


----------



## ScotO (Aug 28, 2012)

My buddy runs a 290, and for its size I am NOT impressed.  Bogs out constantly, I would pick the biggest saw you can handle comfortably.   My all-around choice would be either an MS460 or a 372XP.


----------



## Backroads (Aug 28, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> My buddy runs a 290, and for its size I am NOT impressed. Bogs out constantly, I would pick the biggest saw you can handle comfortably. My all-around choice would be either an MS460 or a 372XP.


Would expect nothing less coming from a guy named Overkill.


----------



## Backroads (Aug 28, 2012)

Beer Belly said:


> what would I get for a good running 7 year old craftsman saw...not much


 
I'll start the bid at $25 including shipping, lol.


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 28, 2012)

i like how you guys spend other's money. Guy cuts 2-3 cords of softwood in a year, and y'all want him to go spend $1000 on way too much saw.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 28, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> i like how you guys spend other's money. Guy cuts 2-3 cords of softwood in a year, and y'all want him to go spend $1000 on way too much saw.


No, he asked for our opinion, and I gave him mine.  For what its worth, I picked up my 372XP with a 20" AND 28" bars and 6 chains (some were still in the boxes) for 400 bucks off of Craigslist.  So I'll also recommend he looks around for a good USED saw......save lots of money that way.  I'd rather have a little too much saw than not enough.  As a firewood burner progresses in his.quest for wood, its just a matter of time til you need a saw with more 'a$$'......but again, that's my OPINION.


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 28, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> No, he asked for our opinion, and I gave him mine.  For what its worth, I picked up my 372XP with a 20" AND 28" bars and 6 chains (some were still in the boxes) for 400 bucks off of Craigslist.  So I'll also recommend he looks around for a good USED saw......save lots of money that way.  I'd rather have a little too much saw than not enough.  As a firewood burner progresses in his.quest for wood, its just a matter of time til you need a saw with more 'a$$'......but again, that's my OPINION.



I was in the 'buy one saw to last a lifetime' camp when I bought my 6400. Then I picked up a 270 cheap. Then I got a HD 6401 for $200. I agree on the used market, especially if you don't NEED one and can wait for the right deal, but it isn't for everybody. 

In theory, my MS270 should be all I need, but I have less than $800 into it and two pro saws 

 And now that I have about 20 cords of firewood sitting around, I should probably sell one or two.

Nah.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 28, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> ...now that I have about 20 cords of firewood sitting around, I should probably sell one or two.


 
I think you need to change your avatar.  Isn't that the Lorax?


----------



## ScotO (Aug 28, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> I was in the 'buy one saw to last a lifetime' camp when I bought my 6400. Then I picked up a 270 cheap. Then I got a HD 6401 for $200. I agree on the used market, especially if you don't NEED one and can wait for the right deal, but it isn't for everybody.
> 
> In theory, my MS270 should be all I need, but I have less than $800 into it and two pro saws
> 
> ...


 It's all in what a person wants.  My 'go-to' saw is my vintage Stihl 041AV Super with a 28" bar.  I love that saw to death.  Don't have to bend over all day to cut the stuff on the ground, and it gets through almost anything I throw at it.  But it is heavy and not for everyone.  I really like the XP and I see me using it more and more because of the sheer speed of it.  But it don't sound like my 041 Super, I love the sound of that saw with the dual port muffler.   I have 23 cord of firewood, and around 30 chainsaws.......wife would be tickled to death if I started selling the saws off.  Ain't gonna happen......


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 28, 2012)

Joful said:


> I think you need to change your avatar.  Isn't that the Lorax?



'I speak for the trees, for the trees have no tongues.'

I haven't dropped a tree that wasn't dead in years. Everything else I got to before someone else did.

Thirty saws, Scotty? Sweet.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 28, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> Thirty saws, Scotty? Sweet.


Some of them are in parts, packed in boxes.......I am actually TRYING to part with some of them.  But it is hard to let them go...


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 28, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> My buddy runs a 290, and for its size I am NOT impressed.  Bogs out constantly, I would pick the biggest saw you can handle comfortably.   My all-around choice would be either an MS460 or a 372XP.



I agree... And as for the money comment, buy used. $400 + tax ($420) buys a hell of a used saw. There was a 6401 for about $300 a couple weeks ago. A MS 660 for $550 a month ago.. Lots of deals out there. Currently there is a 440 for $550 and thats still a deal... Looks brand new!


----------



## Thistle (Aug 28, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I'd rather have a little too much saw than not enough. As a firewood burner progresses in his.quest for wood, its just a matter of time til you need a saw with more 'a$$'......but again, that's my OPINION.


There ya go.I dont always NEED that monster dual ported Husky,but its there when I do.Never since I first went over 70cc's back in early 90's have I regretted having it available.Even though bigger saws weigh more,as I age I'd rather hang on to that for a shorter time period than struggle for what seems like hours with a smaller saw that's not enough for the job.


----------



## Treacherous (Aug 28, 2012)

Sounds about the same.  I just replaced the fuel lines and tweaked the carb the other day and it runs perfct.  It make a nice little limb trimmer.



Beer Belly said:


> I've probably got the same Craftsman saw.....36cc....16 inch bar. Mine is about 7 years old and still cuts pretty good.....do about 5 cord a year. I dropped off my splitter for warranty work, and finally got the wife to consider a upgrade saw. She is okay with the $$$ for the Stihl 290.....dealer recommended the 361, but it's over my budget, so it looks like when I pick up the splitter, I'm also walkin' out with the 290....I hope.....she said "You gotta sell your old one first", I think I've got her convinced having 2 saws is the way to go, plus, what would I get for a good running 7 year old craftsman saw...not much


----------



## Treacherous (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm gonna look at this used Stihl on Sunday.  I'll let you know what model it is.  My boss said it was only a couple years old and would let it go for cheap.  I plan to pick it up no matter what it is.  If it's too small for my needs I will continue in my quest for a bigger saw.



Treacherous said:


> My boss has been selling off some of his dad's things now that he lives with him due to current health conditions. He mentioned to me today that he has a low hour Stihl with a 22 inch bar for sale. No idea what model or if bar length is accurate but am going to look at it for sure. I definitely need to see what it is since his dad typically purchased quality items. The last one was a $3K low mileage track drive Honda snowblower (HS1332) that he let go for $250. My jaw dropped.. it was only 3 years old and maybe 20 hours.


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 28, 2012)

Treacherous said:


> I'm gonna look at this used Stihl on Sunday.  I'll let you know what model it is.  My boss said it was only a couple years old and would let it go for cheap.  I plan to pick it up no matter what it is.  If it's too small for my needs I will continue in my quest for a bigger saw.



Good deal. Knowing what I know now, I doubt that I'll ever buy another new saw. I have the same feeling about cars.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 29, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Don't believe the east-coast hype.


 
Yah, All those west coast guys are nuts too. 



jeff_t said:


> i like how you guys spend other's money. Guy cuts 2-3 cords of softwood in a year, and y'all want him to go spend $1000 on way too much saw.


 
The OP expressed interest in _a new professional grade _saw with roughly a $750 budget in his original post. Then somebody quipped in the MS290 should be enough for 2-3 cords a year. Which is true. But the folks talking about new 60-70 cc professional grade saws are actually right on topic.




Joful said:


> Stihl 880 Magnum. If you can handle the weight, you might as well have some fun while you're cutting.
> 
> I recall another thread last week, where someone mentioned the 290 having one of the poorest power to weight ratios on the market. Untrue?


 
Oh it's true. The MS310 and 390 both were built on the same chassis and weighed almost exactly the same as a MS290 but the specs on the MS390 were much nicer for a 13lb+ saw. Like most things, the "entry-level", "base", or "price-point" models usually sell the best. The vast majority of Americans are trained to buy everything for as little money as possible with quality and performance taking a backseat to economy.


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 29, 2012)

Good point MM. Somewhere I heard a quote that says something like: Quality endures long after price is forgotten. A C



Oh it's true. The MS310 and 390 both were built on the same chassis and weighed almost exactly the same as a MS290 but the specs on the MS390 were much nicer for a 13lb+ saw. Like most things, the "entry-level", "base", or "price-point" models usually sell the best. The vast majority of Americans are trained to buy everything for as little money as possible with quality and perfermance taking a backseat to economy.[/quote]


----------



## kingquad (Aug 29, 2012)

If you're in the market for a new 70cc saw, then I'd take a serious look at the husky 365 x-torq.  It's 70cc, about $600, and comes with a two year warranty.  It's basically a 372 with restrictors(easily removed with a Dremel) built into the transfer covers and a low top air filter.  Run it till the warranty is up, then remove the restrictors and mod the muffler and you have a very strong saw.  The saw is no slouch in stock form either.  It's a lot of saw for the money.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 29, 2012)

kingquad said:


> If you're in the market for a new 70cc saw, then I'd take a serious look at the husky 365 x-torq. It's 70cc, about $600, and comes with a two year warranty. It's basically a 372 with restrictors(easily removed with a Dremel) built into the transfer covers and a low top air filter.


 
You're saying they took an $850 saw, added more parts and labor to it, and are selling it for $600? No other differences for that 40% difference in price?


----------



## kingquad (Aug 29, 2012)

Joful said:


> You're saying they took an $850 saw, added more parts and labor to it, and are selling it for $600? No other differences for that 40% difference in price?


Yes and no, different transfer covers and no HD filter are the only differences.  Not more parts, just different parts.  This has been well documented over on AS.  There is even a video showing how to do the mod over on YouTube.  Many of the dealers over on AS are saying that it has cut into their 372xp sales.  Husky has realized this as well and are planning a substantial price increase in the near future (about $100).  If you're in the market, I'd buy soon.  The price increase was supposed to happen July 1, but was pushed back.  Haven't seen any word on when it's actually coming, but it will be announced on AS.

Keep in mind, that many dealers don't know that this is now a 70cc model.  There are two dealers in my area that still have this marked as a 65cc saw.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 29, 2012)

Hmm... might be a good replacement for my Echo 510EVL.  After using the Stihl 064 a few months, I've decided the 510 is just too wimpy.    That said, I want something lighter than the 064.

I just checked the Husqvarna site, and I can't find that 365 anywhere on the site.  I could only find it on the UK site, not the US site.


----------



## kingquad (Aug 29, 2012)

It's under "powerful and robust" category.  Keep in mind that husky's website is notoriously shitty.  They had taken it down a few weeks ago, then had it back up the next day.  No pics either.

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/professional-chainsaws/365/#features

EDIT-There is also a corresponding jonsered model of this saw. The CS2166

http://www.jonsered.com/int/chainsaws/cs-2166/


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 29, 2012)

With the constant supply of good or cheap, and occasionally both, used 372XP's out there, I'd be inclined to go that route rather than buy a new saw and hack it to make it what I wanted in the first place.  If I'm diggin' aluminum it's gonna be to make a beast of a saw you can't buy off the shelf.


----------



## kingquad (Aug 29, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> With the constant supply of good or cheap, and occasionally both, used 372XP's out there, I'd be inclined to go that route rather than buy a new saw and hack it to make it what I wanted in the first place.  If I'm diggin' aluminum it's gonna be to make a beast of a saw you can't buy off the shelf.


I just threw it out there cause its the only option for a brand new 70cc saw and it's $100 cheaper than a 562xp, and it has a two year warranty.  I'm all about buying used though.  My 346 and 365 were bought off of AS.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 29, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> Good point MM. Somewhere I heard a quote that says something like: Quality endures long after price is forgotten. A C


[/quote]


It was the main advertising slogan for Keen Kutter tools & other items.E.C.Simmons started his hardware business in the 1860's.Named it Keen Kutter soon afterwards.Over time there was all kinds of items with that name - from tires (yes really) to kitchen cutlery,various household items.But the main focus was on over 1000 different hand tools for carpentry,cabinet/furnituremaking,blacksmiths,machinists,brick/stone masons,farmers.Plus the usual items for home & farm. Company was sold to Shapleigh Hardware of St.Louis in 1940.Most hand tools stamped KK were very high quality & their tools & any related advertising memoriabilia still highly sought after. Depending on who won the contract for a certain time period,their tools were manufactured either by Stanley Rule & Level Co. (changed to Stanley Tools after 1920ish),Millers Falls,Sargent & a couple other smaller firms. Keen Kutter closed up shop in 1960.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keen_Kutter


----------



## Beer Belly (Aug 29, 2012)

My budget is $400 before tax, and thats pushing it.....hard to convince the bookeeper (Wife) to replace something that runs fine as it is, let alone stretch it another 100-200.....and used is out of the question....been screwed too many times.....thats why I was looking at the Stihl 290....unless there is something out there that is NEW, and would be better....she's firm on the $400. I know of two people who have Husqvana....not sure of the model, but my little Craftsman ran circles around them, as a matter of fact, had to borrow mine to finish off what thiers couldn't....not downing all the Husqvanas, but watching them steered me to the Stihl


----------



## Ashful (Aug 29, 2012)

Beer Belly said:


> I know of two people who have Husqvana....not sure of the model, but my little Craftsman ran circles around them, as a matter of fact, had to borrow mine to finish off what thiers couldn't....not downing all the Husqvanas, but watching them steered me to the Stihl


 


This is in no way a fair comparison, as I'm comparing an older 85cc Stihl to a new 35cc Husqvarna, but... I bought a Husqvarna and a Stihl just a few weeks apart early this summer.  Using the Stihl made me a big fan of Stihl.  Using the Husqvarna made me a bigger fan of Stihl.  Both are pro saws, but the Husqvarna is cheaper and more flimsy in every possible way.


----------



## Backroads (Aug 29, 2012)

As for running circles around others...as much as I would like to say it's the saw, many times it has a lot to do with the person running the saw and the chain. Me and my lil overweight and under-powered 310 out cut my two buddies; one with his 260pro and the other with his Husky 460 Rancher. You can have all the saw in the world but if your not comfortable running it, it will slow you down.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 29, 2012)

Joful said:


> This is in no way a fair comparison, as I'm comparing an older 85cc Stihl to a new 35cc Husqvarna, but... I bought a Husqvarna and a Stihl just a few weeks apart early this summer.  Using the Stihl made me a big fan of Stihl.  Using the Husqvarna made me a bigger fan of Stihl.  Both are pro saws, but the Husqvarna is cheaper and more flimsy in every possible way.



The 435-T is a nice saw (had one), but is not there Pro top handle model. The 339 XPT or 338 XPT euns circles around it. IMO

435-T is a homeowners model

(But I will agree with the comment made. I have slowly gotten rid of all my Husqvarnas except one and the 455 is on its way out. Love my Stihl's )


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 29, 2012)

smokinj said:


> Put the 20 inch bar and the FULL SKIPPER ON! And your ready for some red oak!


 
I am a west coaster, we cut big wood, soft wood and we use stihl saws. My entry into the stihl market was with the 290 a few years ago. They come equipped with 20" bars and 3/8 chain from the dealer when you live here. I have found that skip chain doesn't really speed up the cut but it sure is easier to sharpen so I'm a big fan.

With a sharp chain, the 290 has no problems with a 20" bar full of doug fir. It'll suck some fuel but it will do it. I regularly cut doug fir much larger, so have to do the two sided thing. With a peavey, cutting big wood is almost a pleasure. Just this week I was cutting 20-24" rounds of doug fir and had my shortest tank of fuel ever. On my sixth drop I had finished a full tank. Wide open throttle the whole time and pockets full of chips.

No it's not oak or hickory. No I'm not a professional. Yes, I would love a 440 just for the fun of it but I've never had to walk out of the woods without being able to complete the cut.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 29, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> I am a west coaster, we cut big wood, soft wood and we use stihl saws. My entry into the stihl market was with the 290 a few years ago. They come equipped with 20" bars and 3/8 chain from the dealer when you live here. I have found that skip chain doesn't really speed up the cut but it sure is easier to sharpen so I'm a big fan.
> 
> With a sharp chain, the 290 has no problems with a 20" bar full of doug fir. It'll suck some fuel but it will do it. I regularly cut doug fir much larger, so have to do the two sided thing. With a peavey, cutting big wood is almost a pleasure. Just this week I was cutting 20-24" rounds of doug fir and had my shortest tank of fuel ever. On my sixth drop I had finished a full tank. Wide open throttle the whole time and pockets full of chips.
> 
> No it's not oak or hickory. No I'm not a professional. Yes, I would love a 440 just for the fun of it but I've never had to walk out of the woods without being able to complete the cut.


 
The reply was meant for big red(East cost west coast is a big diffrance though) .....I have nothing against a 029 and it was my second saw in life. I wore it out in 5 years or so and gave it to my high school shop class. They re-build it every year in class. Shop teacher uses it for his wood stove. Bet that sucker from the early 80's not bad for 30 year saw. Here another side of wood out here there is some guys who fell just like lee with the "plunge cut" Thats a pro level but they use 880 with a 21inch bar. If you look at the recommend bar lenght for an 880 its 21 inch.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 29, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> The 435-T is a nice saw (had one), but is not there Pro top handle model. The 339 XPT or 338 XPT euns circles around it. IMO
> 
> 435-T is a homeowners model


 
Now I must be missing something. Go to husqvarna.com, click on "Pro Forestry", then on the Pro Forestry page click on "Top Handle Saws". The only saw listed on their Pro Forestry page is the T-435. Did I somehow miss a better saw? I bought that little thing because it out-spec'd the closest Stihl on power to weight by a good margin, but I did not (and still do not) see any other top handle saws listed on Husq's Pro Forestry page.

Furthermore, their literature stated something to the effect of, "For professional use only. This saw is designed for arborists and tree care professionals, and should not be used for other purposes." I wish I could find that exact quote now.

_edit: Going back to my notes from when I bought the saw, I did look at the 338 XP-T. I chose against it because it was a 65% increase in price for a 14% in HP, and again... had them both listed under the Pro Forestry section of their site._


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 29, 2012)

Joful said:


> Now I must be missing something. Go to husqvarna.com, click on "Pro Forestry", then on the Pro Forestry page click on "Top Handle Saws". The only saw listed on their Pro Forestry page is the T-435. Did I somehow miss a better saw? I bought that little thing because it out-spec'd the closest Stihl on power to weight by a good margin, but I did not (and still do not) see any other top handle saws listed on Husq's Pro Forestry page.
> 
> Furthermore, their literature stated something to the effect of, "For professional use only. This saw is designed for arborists and tree care professionals, and should not be used for other purposes." I wish I could find that exact quote now.
> 
> _edit: Going back to my notes from when I bought the saw, I did look at the 338 XP-T. I chose against it because it was a 65% increase in price for a 14% in HP, and again... had them both listed under the Pro Forestry section of their site._



XP saws are Pro Saws... The 435-T is still designed for Pro's (so to speak).  Because its used in trees. But its not a 338-339 XP-T. It costs about $600?? Which is a lot more than the $300 I paid for my 435-T.


----------



## Dairyman (Aug 29, 2012)

Beer Belly said:


> I know of two people who have Husqvana....not sure of the model, but my little Craftsman ran circles around them, as a matter of fact, had to borrow mine to finish off what thiers couldn't....not downing all the Husqvanas, but watching them steered me to the Stihl


 
Sounds like someone needs to learn how to sharpen their chain.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 29, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> XP saws are Pro Saws... The 435-T is still designed for Pro's (so to speak). Because its used in trees. But its not a 338-339 XP-T. It costs about $600?? Which is a lot more than the $300 I paid for my 435-T.


 
Got it.  Again, that explains a lot of my observations, with the 435-T feeling so much cheaper and more flimsy than the Stihl pro saws.  Cost on the 435-T is $310, and cost on the 338 XP-T is $510, 65% more than the 435-T.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 29, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> The 435-T is a nice saw (had one), but is not there Pro top handle model. The 339 XPT or 338 XPT euns circles around it. IMO
> 
> 435-T is a homeowners model
> 
> (But I will agree with the comment made. I have slowly gotten rid of all my Husqvarnas except one and the 455 is on its way out. Love my Stihl's )


 

Gotta ask Husky who designed the plastics on the 435-T, Fisher Price? 

I admit the HP of the 435 is nice but for $300 I'm still buying a 192T.

And both the 338/339XP-T are shamed back into their cases by the MS200T's legendary power and reliability.  So far so good is what I'm hearing from the MS201T as well.

Stihl still rules top handles! And Echo gets my runner-up award.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 30, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> *I am a west coaster, we cut big wood, soft wood and we use stihl saws. My entry into the stihl market was with the 290 a few years ago. They come equipped with 20" bars and 3/8 chain from the dealer when you live here. I have found that skip chain doesn't really speed up the cut but it sure is easier to sharpen so I'm a big fan.*


 
x10

And if you ever want to see what a 440 will do to a big Fir log just gimme a call


----------



## Beer Belly (Aug 30, 2012)

Dairyman said:


> Sounds like someone needs to learn how to sharpen their chain.


 Both were throwing chunks...both were bogging down....could have been the one behind the saw, but that same person ran mine. Anyhow, proud of my little Craftsman, it serves me well, but time to upgrade, and I was hoping the 290 would do the trick considering the budget....believe me, I'd love to get the "right" saw, but it's not in the cards, and I'm grabbing what I can before she changes her mind


----------



## smokinj (Aug 30, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:


> x10
> 
> And if you ever want to see what a 440 will do to a big Fir log just gimme a call


 
440/460 can be a big a long day out in the midwest and east coast. Thats the diffrance. I would have walk away with a 460 on this one. Will walk away from now on!


----------



## Thistle (Aug 30, 2012)

Beer Belly said:


> Both were throwing chunks...both were bogging down....could have been the one behind the saw, but that same person ran mine. Anyhow, proud of my little Craftsman, it serves me well, but time to upgrade, and I was hoping the 290 would do the trick considering the budget....believe me, I'd love to get the "right" saw, but it's not in the cards, and I'm grabbing what I can before she changes her mind



Long as its running OK,keep that little Craftsman as backup & for smaller stuff.


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 30, 2012)

smokinj said:


> 440/460 can be a big a long day out in the midwest and east coast. Thats the diffrance. I would have walk away with a 460 on this one. Will walk away from now on!
> 
> 
> View attachment 72892


 
Sure you'll walk away Jay. Till it haunts your dreams. Then you'll buy another big saw & walk right back to it.
You know darn well it'll still be there too, cause not too many people know how to tackle those monsters. A C


----------



## smokinj (Aug 31, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> Sure you'll walk away Jay. Till it haunts your dreams. Then you'll buy another big saw & walk right back to it.
> You know darn well it'll still be there too, cause not too many people know how to tackle those monsters. A C


 

I will still do under 45-47 inch hard wood. You throw another 10 inchs on top of that it becomes what seems like 20 times harder. I have a new policy if it dont fit I must acquit! (28 inch bar is the standard) With a sleeper 32incher......


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 31, 2012)

smokinj said:


> I will still do under 45-47 inch hard wood. You throw another 10 inchs on top of that it becomes what seems like 20 times harder. I have a new policy if it dont fit I must acquit! (28 inch bar is the standard) With a sleeper 32incher......


 
LOL That's funny! A C


----------



## mecreature (Aug 31, 2012)

Treacherous said:


> I'd like to probably stay under $750


 

What ever you get, Like it.
I would get a brand spankin new 362


----------



## Treacherous (Sep 8, 2012)

My boss decided to keep the chainsaw so still searching for a saw.  Since I have had time to think about it I plan to look for a good deal on CL.  The other day I missed a 290 that was used 6 times, came with 6 chains and a case for $190.  It looked immaculate in pictures too.

In the meantime I've been distracted rebuilding an old mid-80's Sears Brushwacker (Robin/Subaru NB04/Sachs-Dolmar BC37.7) My brother ran too weak of an oil mix when he borrowed it from my father and seized it.  I got the piston out.  Only minor scoring on cylinder but piston is toast.  I'm gonna throw $30 in parts at it.  You can really take the small trees down when it has the saw blade on it.


----------



## blacktail (Sep 9, 2012)

There are good deals on the used market if you are patient and jump on them when they come up. My dad just bought a Husky Rancher off craigslist for $200. Seller said it's 4 years old but it looks brand new. He bought it as a backup to his 30+ year old Stihl that's starting to act up.



Highbeam said:


> Wide open throttle the whole time and pockets full of chips.


 
I like this line.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Sep 13, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:


> It'll run the sh_t out of a 24" bar. No one, and I mean no one runs 036/360/361/362 with a 20" bar in this state.


 
I guess I should go get the U Haul reserved so i can move out of state ( check my sig), not to mention the others I see on craigslist selling the same with a 20" bar, Glad you can speak for the entire state of Washington!!


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 14, 2012)

Elderthewelder said:


> I guess I should go get the U Haul reserved so i can move out of state ( check my sig), not to mention the others I see on craigslist selling the same with a 20" bar, Glad you can speak for the entire state of Washington!!


 
Look on the bright side - at least you haven't fallen prey to the full-comp chain myth


----------



## Elderthewelder (Sep 15, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Look on the bright side - at least you haven't fallen prey to the full-comp chain myth


 
I was on the bright side, you were on the dark side making a such a broad based statement about no one running a 20" bar on a particular saw when they show up all the time on Craigslist with said bar


----------



## heaterman (Sep 17, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> no thanks........I want the tune-ability "at my control". I'll stick with the old skool stuff.


 
The auto tune Husky's actually tune the motor as it's in the cut. ...You do that with a screwdriver?  They will also keep the saw running at best possible performance even as the air filter becomes restricted. I don't think there are any cars or trucks made with tunable carbs on them any more. Same deal with the saws.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 17, 2012)

heaterman said:


> The auto tune Husky's actually tune the motor as it's in the cut. ...You do that with a screwdriver?  They will also keep the saw running at best possible performance even as the air filter becomes restricted. I don't think there are any cars or trucks made with tunable carbs on them any more. Same deal with the saws.


that's why I stick with the old skool saws.  Not a fan of the "maintenance free" gadget ......


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 17, 2012)

heaterman said:


> The auto tune Husky's actually tune the motor as it's in the cut. ...You do that with a screwdriver?  ...


 
Yup.


----------

